# Du lịch trong nước > Thông tin tour > Miền Trung >  Đà Nẵng - Ngũ Hành Sơn - Bà Nà - Hội An (3 ngày 2 đêm)

## tuandungsale1

*TUANDUNG TRAVEL CO., LTD.*
125A Nguyễn Chí Thanh – Đà Nẵng
Tel: 0905330085 – 0511.3714720 (Ms. Thảo)
Website: http://www.tuandungtravel.com/
Email: info-tuandungtour@vnn.vn

 * Hãy đến với: “THIÊN ĐƯỜNG DU LỊCH MIỀN TRUNG”
 “THƯỞNG NGOẠN LỄ HỘI PHÁO HOA QUỐC TẾ 2012”
 (ĐÀ NẴNG – NGŨ HÀNH SƠN – BÀ NÀ – HỘI AN)*
 *Thời gian: 03 Ngày/ 02 Đêm* 

*Ngày 29/04: ĐÀ NẴNG – NGŨ HÀNH SƠN (Ăn trưa, tối)*

[align=justify]*Sáng:* 10h Xe và HDV đón quý khách tại sân bay và đưa đi dùng bữa trưa với đặc sản nổi tiếng Đà Nẵng “Bánh tráng thịt heo 2 đầu da & Mỳ Quảng”. Nhận phòng k/s nghỉ ngơi.

*Chiều:* Khởi hành đi tham quan khu di tích – danh thắng Ngũ Hành Sơn (khám phá các hang động, vãn cảnh đẹp non nước trời mây, viếng những ngôi chùa thiêng), Làng Nghề Điêu Khắc Đá và biển Non Nước. Quý khách tự do mua sắm đồ lưu niệm.

*- 16h00:* Về lại Đà Nẵng, Ăn tối tại Nhà Hàng sau đó bách bộ đến Khu Khán Đài A hoặc B với sức chứa tổng cộng 25.000 chỗ ngồi. Thưởng thức cuộc thi Bắn pháo hoa quốc tế 2012 bên bờ sông Hàn thơ mộng với các đội đến từ Canada, Pháp, Ý, Trung Quốc & chủ nhà Việt Nam. . Nghỉ đêm tại Đà Nẵng.

*Ngày 30/04: ĐÀ NẴNG – BÀ NÀ (Ăn sáng, trưa, tối)*

*Sáng:* Điểm tâm. Khởi hành đi khu du lịch Bà Nà – Núi Chúa, nơi mà quý khách khám phá những khoảnh khắc giao mùa bất ngờ Xuân – Hạ - Thu – Đông trong 1 ngày. Ngồi cáp treo dài nhất thế giới (gần 6.000m), tham quan Đồi Vọng Nguyệt, chùa Linh Ứng, Thích Ca Phật Đài, khu chuồng ngựa cũ của Pháp, vườn tịnh tâm và đỉnh nhà rông. Tiếp tục ngồi cáp treo đến đỉnh Nghinh Phong, biệt thự Lệ Nim, Lầu Vọng Nguyệt, Cầu Treo Bà Nà và chinh phục đỉnh núi Chúa ở độ cao 1.487m so với mực nước biển để thưởng thức quang cảnh núi rừng Bà Nà và toàn cảnh Đà Nẵng và Quảng Nam trên cao. 

*Trưa:* Ăn trưa nhà hàng. 

*Chiều:* Tham quan Khu vui chơi giải trí trong nhà lớn thứ 3 Thế giới với tên gọi là FANTASY PARK (Vòng quay tình yêu, phi công SKIVER, đường đua lửa, cối xay gió, người nhện, tháp rơi xoay tự do… Trò chơi mua thêm 360độ cinema giá vé 30.000đ/vé, các trò chơi game bỏ xu, giá 2500đ/xu)
Quý khách xuống Cáp Treo, rời Bà Nà về Đà Nẵng theo đường dọc biển tắm biển Mỹ Khê. 

*Tối:* Ăn tối tại Nhà Hàng sau đó bách bộ đến Khu Khán Đài Trung Tâm dự khán đại tiệc pháo hoa quốc tế bên bờ sông Hàn. Tự do dạo chơi Đà Nẵng sau khi thưởng thức Lễ Hội Pháo Hoa. Ngủ KS tại Đà Nẵng.

*Ngày 01/05: ĐÀ NẴNG – HỘI AN – TIỄN KHÁCH (Ăn sáng, trưa)*

*Sáng:* Điểm tâm. Khởi hành đi Hội An nhận phòng KS nghỉ ngơi, bách bộ tham quan và mua sắm Phố Cổ với: Chùa Cầu Nhật Bản, Bảo tàng văn hóa Sa Huỳnh, Nhà Cổ hàng trăm năm tuổi, Hội Quán Phước Kiến & Xưởng thủ công mỹ nghệ

*Trưa:* Ăn trưa nhà hàng tại Đà Nẵng.
*Chiều:* Tiễn khách sân bay Đà Nẵng. Chào thân ái tiễn khách. Kết thúc chương trình.
*
CHI PHÍ TRỌN GÓI (VNĐ/ 1 khách)*
*Khách sạn*
2** sao   : 2,390,000 VNĐ
3*** sao : 2,990,000 VNĐ


** TÊN KHÁCH SẠN:*
Địa phương	: Đà Nẵng	
Khách sạn 2 sao: Little Home, Caraven, Hàng Không,…	
Khách sạn 3 sao: Bamboo Green Central, Trendy, Varna, Saigon Tourane,…

*•	TÊN NHÀ HÀNG*
Hội An   : Kim Đô Làng Quê, Vạn Hạnh, Hội An Garden, Heaven …….. 
Đà Nẵng: Kim Đô, Hồng Phúc, N&M, Tuyên Sơn Quán, Đảo Xanh ….

** DỊCH VỤ BAO GỒM:* 
1.     Xe vận chuyển tốt đời mới đón - tiễn và phục vụ theo chương trình.
2.     Ngủ 2khách/phòng khách sạn tiện nghi như trên (trường hợp lẻ nam, lẻ nữ: ngủ phòng ba).
3.     Ăn các bữa theo chương trình: Điểm tâm tại K/sạn + Ăn trưa - tối tại các nhà hàng. (80,000 đ/bữa chính)
4.     Vé cáp treo Bà Nà
6.     Vé tham quan các điểm.
7.     Hướng dẫn viên tiếng Việt phục vụ tận tình.
8.     Phục vụ 02 nước 0.5l/khách /ngày.
9.     Bảo hiểm du lịch.
10.   Phí điều hành tổ chức.

** DỊCH VỤ KHÔNG BAO GỒM:* 
1.	Vé pháo hoa 2 đêm 29/04 và 30/04
2.	Vé máy bay, vé tàu lửa
3.	Thuế VAT
4.	Các chi phí ăn uống, điện thoại, giặt ủi….không có trong chương trình
5.	Các chi phí không liệt kê ở trên
*
* Ghi chú: * 

Nếu quý khách tham gia chương trình “DU THUYỀN THƯỞNG NGOẠN PHÁO HOA”, liên hệ trước 45 ngày
1.	Cung cấp danh sách đoàn gồm đầy đủ các chi tiết về: Họ tên, năm sinh, giới tính, quốc tịch và số điện thoại liên lạc của khách để chuẩn bị hồ sơ đoàn tham quan.
2.	Trẻ em 1 - 5 tuổi: miễn phí (ăn + ngủ chung bố mẹ)
3.	từ 6 - 11 tuổi: tính ½ suất (ăn suất riêng và ngủ chung với bố mẹ)
4.	từ 12 tuổi trở lên: tính như người lớn.

*Mọi chi tiết xin liên hệ:
Hoàng Thảo Ms  -  P. Điều hành
Cell: 0905 330085	     
Yahoo: tuandungtravel
Skype: thao-tuandungtravel
Email: info-tuandungtour@vnn.vn*

----------


## nhok_xeko_ham01

Giá tour Đà Nẵng Hội An 3 ngày này nếu bao gồm cả vé máy bay khứu hồi thì bao nhiêu nhỉ ?

----------

